# Pre and Post Workout Supplements and recommended Vitamins



## aja44 (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking for recommendations on Pre and Post workout supplements as well as vitamins I should take daily (amounts would be helpful).  I was talking SuperPump250 pre workout and SizeOn after my workouts for a few months and found I had the shits a lot.  The only thing I take now is GNC Whey (2 scopes with 16oz water) within 20 minutes of my workout, and sometimes before going to bed so I dont get tempted to eat a meal that close to bed.

I was told that IsoPure is much better, anyone agree?

I'm on my 2nd week of a new P/RR/S routine and wanted to add in some new supplements.  I could also use some help from experience on what vitamins I should start to take.  Looking to place an order in the next few days, running low on my 3lb Whey bucket.


Thanks,


----------



## keagan (Jan 20, 2010)

High-quality whey protein powders are excellent choices for post- 
workout nutrition since they get into your system fast to feed those  
depleted muscles. Casein, on the other hand, is a slow releasing protein  
as it recurdles into a solid in your gut prolonging digestion - this would be an ideal 

choice prior to your workouts or before going to bed.


Anyhow, as far as whey powders are concerned, amino acid complex  
profile determines quality. I have in my possession a list of protein  
powders that were analyzed for quality by an independent laboratory,  
but since I don't want any of these companies breathing down my neck, I  
will only divulge that information to my clients. 



Remember one thing, you  
get what you pay for! Keep that in mind. Also, some people are quite  
sensitive to aspartame and lactose so you will have to find free versions  
of those. Taste will ultimately determine whether you purchase that  
powder again. Write in with some of your feedback on these products -  
I'd love to hear your comments.


----------



## Amino89 (Feb 2, 2010)

Pre-workout: Omega Ultima
Intra-workokut: RecoverPRO
Post-workout: XF Ultra Peptide Whey
Multivitamin: 2-3 caps of AOR Ortho-Core (best multi available)

^Currently what I'm using and loving it.


----------

